# Help not sure if my mare is in foal



## traceyann (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi can any one help me in finding out if my mare is in foal had the vet do a rectum internal and she said she could feel nothing my mare was used as a foaling machine and has had 5 foals to what i know off
I got her 10 years ago and never wanted a foal but i was told 3 weeks ago a colt got into the mare's field.

I think her shape is wrong to how she normaly is has with been a full welsh when she is over wieght she is round allover not just in the belly part

i have photo's showing her size

thank you

the first photo was taken on the 17/03/2010
the second one was on the same day
the third one was 04/03/2010
the fourth one taken same day


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

How long ago is the colt supposed to have got in with your mare?
You cannot tell from those pictures if she is pregnant or not.Teats can vary in size depending oon if the mare has ever had a foal or not in the past.
If you are concerned then you will need to have a scan done to find out for definite one way or the other.


----------



## traceyann (Mar 18, 2010)

the colt got in last year about april-may time and my mare has had 5 foals before i bought her and i have had her 10 years


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

when did the vet do a rectal exam? Mares foal at 11 months so by my calculations she would be approx 10-11 months now. If that is so you would be able to see a distinct change in her physical appearence, and unless the vet only had very short arms the unborn foal would definately be felt by now!


----------



## traceyann (Mar 18, 2010)

I will put a video on of what i have been told the foal moving, the vet said one min's she was in foal then next not so i don't know.
my mare as changed so much over the last few months been nasty to other horses chacing them away.
I washed her teats last night and they had clear fluid coming out.

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhw4

please tell me what you think


----------



## traceyann (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi just some updated photo's that i tuck this morning,
I think her belly has droped what do you all think ?
Is the greenish colour wee alright or does that say something is wrong ?
and her teats look diffrent to me do they to you ?

what do you all think this is doing my head in

thank you


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Without a doubt from your video your mare is in foal and I would guess does not have long before she foals down.
I would certainly speak to the vet in question as at this late stage missing a pregnancy is crazy. 
Are you ok where you are to prepare for a foal?
Good;uck with her and hope all goes well.Let us know what happens


----------



## traceyann (Mar 18, 2010)

thank you for getting back,
has soon has she does drop a foal i will be phoning the vets up and will be giving them a ear full i not happy at all.

I am on a small yard and its not got big stables for my mare to have a foal in so i am not sure whats going to happen and with money been tight i can't aford her to go anywhere else i did not want a foal and this should not of happened in the first place, 
don't get me wrong it will be very well looked after and loved just like my mares are  

pitty there is no law about colts getting mare's in foal lol


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Tell me about it my neighbours colt jumped into our field and covered a mare I had here to sell and it cost me £60 to have her scan to make sure she wasn't pregnant before she was sold.
It makes me cross that these owners keep their horses entire but don't have the fencing to keep them in.
I hope all goes ok.I have a mare due at the end of April so I am nervously waiting too but at least mine was planned.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Looks like she is.... good luck with it, ive got one due myself any day now...
but mine was planned...

as for colts escaping... tell me about it, one of mine was forever getting out, electric fencing would not hold him.. and he went through the post and rail, and these are round rails not the flat ones, he would just push and break them... though a combination of the 2 worked... though it was not a problem for me when he escaped, as im in National Park, no neighbours and no roads..
but he was gelded last year (as a 3 year old) after covering one of my mares... 

I dont know what the laws are where you are, can you not claim anything off the colts owner?


----------



## traceyann (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck with your foal 

Here are some photo's i tuck this morning not very good tho


----------



## traceyann (Mar 18, 2010)

new photo's taken today 02/04/2010


----------



## Brindlerainbow (Apr 4, 2010)

I would say that she is in foal, she's bigger than my mare who is due 16th June!!. Good luck


----------



## traceyann (Mar 18, 2010)

thank you 
and all the best of luck in with your mare at foaling time 

My mare is getting bigger now soon not goingto fit though stable door 
will keep you all informed with what happen's 


thank you x


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Remember size of a pregnant mare depends on a number of things such as breed and whether or not she is a maiden.
My mare is due anytime from next week and the foal is clearing kicking away.
She has had a significant change in her teats oo.
Not all mares run by the book so it is difficult to know exactly when they are due especially without knowing a covering date.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Mine foaled tonight, a colt, solid bay..

mare (Kimera) was waxed up tonight, and had milk (yesterday is was a clear yellowish fluid from the teats) she ate all her tea and aflalfa (8pm) and after was kicking her stomach and got down a few times to roll and at 10pm... she started to have him..

this is a great site...

Foaling


----------



## traceyann (Mar 18, 2010)

freckles said:


> Mine foaled tonight, a colt, solid bay..
> 
> mare (Kimera) was waxed up tonight, and had milk (yesterday is was a clear yellowish fluid from the teats) she ate all her tea and aflalfa (8pm) and after was kicking her stomach and got down a few times to roll and at 10pm... she started to have him..
> 
> ...


Thank you for the web site i going to go and have a look now 
all the very best to your new Foals and mare's

x


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

she looks fairly bagged up to me, usually you cannot see the bags like that unless they are a few weeks away from foaling. My mare is in foal and due in a month, shes already started to bag up, ive another due wednesday and she isnt as bagged up as the one a month behind, you can just never know  watch her closely, if you see any waxy kind of substance on the end of her nipples, get your camp bed and sleeping bag out because it will be very soon after the wax appears the foal will be born, your gonna have so much fun! 

What breed was the father?


----------



## kiana (Jun 10, 2010)

She looks preggo to me, i have a maiden mare who susspect is in foal, hasnt come back on heat and not sure of how far along she is..vet couldnt do a rectual in the paddock but told me she thought she was preg or she was havin a phantom which is very uncommon..If this links works would love your input..
http://kianas pregnancy 300


----------



## traceyann (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi sorry not been on for a long time my mare had a phantom pregnancy due to a Cyst in her womb been very poorly but now on the mend thank you for all your advice


----------

